# Tripod Table Leg Support



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi

On my Autosleeper the tables are supported through a tubular steel support which inserts into the floor. My question is is there a product out there that will allow me to put the table up outside the van say on a tri leg support?

Dick


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes there is-a folding tripod assembly. If I remember right, they are made by the same people who make the floor sockets. (Can't remember who just now.)


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks John i wait with baited breath..............

Dick


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see this

http://www.riverswayleisure.com/

and go to Fiamma, then Fiamma table legs page. Is the tripod the one you need? We have similar table legs & fittings in our Pilote & considered one, but the price put us off!
You could ask Dave at Outdoorbits, and see if he could get it for you.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Of course-Fiamma-how could I forget!!!!
:roll:


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

I have used a folding Fiamma tripod leg for years - can't remember when I last put the table leg in the floor socket! It makes life easier to be able to move the table around the van when used on a tripod - and you can use it outside too! Such a simple idea, remember you will need a shorter leg for the tripod though!


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Fuzzyfelts said:


> remember you will need a shorter leg for the tripod though!


That's for sure. I have a tripod and it makes the table a fair bit higher, thinking of finding someone to shorten the table leg for me.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

You can get them here: http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk and from O'Leary and several other places. I have one with a fitted shorter leg clipped in the rear of the 'van for use outside, in addition to the long leg for inside use.

The tripods seem to be about £23 to £28. If you have a local store that sells them you'll save on the dreaded p.and p. 

Harvey


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

Have used the Fiamma Tripod for 11 years and a useful piece of kit it is.

WARNING it is I think made of cast Aluminium and will break if treated roughly.The first one I saw in a retailers shop had a leg cracked off like a dried carrot.

Warning No 2 The supplied tubular leg in your MH is most likely to be too tall, when sat out in your chairs the table may well be under your chin! finding the smaller sized one in UK was impossible (11 years ago ) bought one at 3rd stop at a 'van shop in France ,,,a £ or 2 cheaper than advertised UK price.



Ken................with Wanderwagon3


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

wendick said:


> Thanks John i wait with baited breath..............
> 
> Dick


Hi Dick;

It just so 'appens I have a short 50cm tubular leg and Fiamma tripod in my garage that we used only a few times on our previous van.

Riversway leisure quote a price of £40+ inc p&p

You can have them for £25 inc p&p.

PM me if you're interested.

pete


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice, much clearer now and i didnt know about the shorter leg requirement. Peejay i have PMd you with your great offer.

Thank you all.

Dick


----------

